# iphone contact sync



## marinpcguy (4 mo ago)

Hello,
I am on my second Tesla 3. The first was a 2019 long distance T3. It worked great with my iPhone contacts and later calendar.
It was on lease for 3 years and Tesla decided I need to give it back and sell me a new one. The price seemed right.
So now I have a T3 long distance (358 mile range, Great!), but my iPhone12 Contacts and favorites no longer sync???
It's been perplexing. We have tried everything. Nothing seems to correct the issue. It's weird because it synchs calendar and recent phone calls.
Just no contacts or favorites.
Any help would be appreciated?

PS: took the phone to another T3 and it failed too.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

marinpcguy said:


> We have tried everything. Nothing seems to correct the issue.


Can you be specific about what all you've tried?


----------



## marinpcguy (4 mo ago)

hi
Here's what I have done, multiple times:
UnPared the devices, and rebooted to clear the cache(s).
Set only my Exchange contacts as the only grouping.
On the iPhone 12, I removed my contacts from my email account.
On Tesla checked that there were no contacts or other info related to the sync.
Re-Pared the iPhone and Tesla.
Checked Tesla contacts, still blank
Turned contacts on in iPhone.
Allowed repopulation on iPhone.
Turned on sync of contacts on Tesla. Waited for re populate the contacts, recent calls and calendar.
Calendar and recent calls sync properly.
Contacts, missing 250 contacts (no A.B, C, J. K, N contacts). and No Favorites appear

Never had this issue with 2019 Tesla3 that had an Intel Chip.
My 2022 has an AMD chip.

I am at a loss as to why this is happening. I have been to Tesla multiple times.
Last time we tried to synch with a different car with the same results.
Appears, iPhone 12 Exchange Contacts and Tesla 3 are not compatible?

Really annoying.,


----------



## marinpcguy (4 mo ago)

also.. iPhone is ver ios 16 and tesla 2022.28.1


----------



## Robin6v (3 mo ago)

Did you check in your iphone settings ? may be some settings changed


----------



## marinpcguy (4 mo ago)

Robin6v said:


> Did you check in your iphone settings ? may be some settings changed


i have found nothing to impede the sync. The "calendar" syncs perfectly. The contacts do not.


----------



## Robin6v (3 mo ago)

Do you have any special characters in your contact list ?? they can cause error here thou. Anyways, if that's not the case then, I think you should contact tesla support for this!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Robin6v said:


> Do you have any special characters in your contact list ?? they can cause error here thou.


Excellent point. I forgot that the Tesla doesn't like that. Quite annoying at the time.









Phone Connectivity and Bluetooth Solution - FINALLY


Many of the phone connectivity issues being reported "SEEM" to be related to bluetooth but in reality they are not. I have a 2 year old Samsung NOTE 5 and upon getting my car in September I was unable to load any of my contacts to my Model 3. At first I thought it was bluetooth related. Telsa...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## danielsuk (26 d ago)

marinpcguy said:


> hi
> Here's what I have done, multiple times:
> UnPared the devices, and rebooted to clear the cache(s).
> Set only my Exchange contacts as the only grouping.
> ...


I've got the exact same issue, did you ever figure out a fix?


----------



## Mart (23 d ago)

Same here. Any solutions?


----------



## markcarr02 (23 d ago)

Likewise, I can’t get my IPhone favourites to sync. Has anyone found a solution?


----------



## takeawalk1957 (8 d ago)

We had the same issue. The contacts would sync on our model 3 but not on the model Y. We had to shut off the exchange contacts on the iPhone and duplicate the contacts on either gmail or directly on the phone itself. The exchange (outlook) contacts were an issue. Not sure if we had too many contacts in the Exchange folder or the software version was not compatible but when we turned all exchange related contacts on the phone off except those stored on the phone directly the issue was solved. We did lose the calendar


----------



## Mart (23 d ago)

takeawalk1957 said:


> We had the same issue. The contacts would sync on our model 3 but not on the model Y. We had to shut off the exchange contacts on the iPhone and duplicate the contacts on either gmail or directly on the phone itself. The exchange (outlook) contacts were an issue. Not sure if we had too many contacts in the Exchange folder or the software version was not compatible but when we turned all exchange related contacts on the phone off except those stored on the phone directly the issue was solved. We did lose the calendar


How did you shut down the exchange contacts on the iphone? Delete?


----------



## danielsuk (26 d ago)

takeawalk1957 said:


> We had the same issue. The contacts would sync on our model 3 but not on the model Y. We had to shut off the exchange contacts on the iPhone and duplicate the contacts on either gmail or directly on the phone itself. The exchange (outlook) contacts were an issue. Not sure if we had too many contacts in the Exchange folder or the software version was not compatible but when we turned all exchange related contacts on the phone off except those stored on the phone directly the issue was solved. We did lose the calendar


Thank you. A feasible work-around but I think the cons outweigh the pros as it'll be impossible to keep the iPhone contacts up to date if Exchange is the main repository for my contacts. Lets hope Tesla fix this, if they had it working on Tesla 3 then maybe its just a patch for Y.


----------

